# Turtle sick



## oprisan.iulian88 (4 mo ago)

Hi, I need help regarding one of my turtles. Recently he became letargic, twiches his head and opens his mouth rapidly, doesnt react when i bring my finger to his eyes, his head is numb, he doest close his eyelids.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Take him to a vet?


----------



## oprisan.iulian88 (4 mo ago)

I did, at first because he was blinking often, but he made him a shot with some antibiotics and gave me some eye drops for him. But in 1 day the symptoms above started to show. There is a problem in my country because vets specialised în exotic animale are rare


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Could be a respiratory issue? Which species of turtle and can you add some information as to set up etc?


----------



## oprisan.iulian88 (4 mo ago)

It's a California map turtle. I usually keep him in a 70l aquarium which is filled with 1/2 water, 2 filtres, a header and a Uva/uvb lamp. But now I had to relocate him in another tank with heater because of my other turtle.


----------



## oprisan.iulian88 (4 mo ago)

I want to know if it is possible to get some of the symptoms above if a treatment was administered even though he was healthy at first? I am asking because I took him to the vet because as I said he was blinking very often, but the vet said that he thinks that he also has aeromonosis and he gave him an antibiotic shot. He told me that he needs to get two more shots. The first one was yesterday, from then the turtle couldn't close his eyelids and he didnt react when I got near him but he was moving, letargically. Today he got the second one and he started behaving as I said in my first post.


----------

